# Electric lift.



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

I plowed snowed yesterday with my GT5000 with dozer blade for the first time. It did a great job and I had alot of fun. I plowed about 6-7 inches on a 100' plus gravel driveway and was amazed at how well the tractor preformed.

However, I used the lift a lot to raise the blade when backing up. it did not bother me too much but I was thinking that the electric lift would be nice.

My question is: How well does the electric lift accessory work??? Is it fast?? Does it completly replace the lift lever? Will it lift a weighted lmplement on a sleeve hitch? Is it worth the cost?


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

*electric lift*

Well I know MTD makes a electric lift sleeve hitch to raise and lower there tillers for Cub,White,Troy-Built and Yardman. I know the Electric lift on the 1960's and 70's Cub and JD's had a electric lift opt. as well as other brands that lifted dozer blades,mowing decks and sleeve hitch implements. I know the gear's on the older Cub Cadets electric lifts are very expensive to replace. But I think it would be worth it to have on your tractor just the same. The electric lift should work pretty fast. The electric lift is no substitute for hydraulic lift. But it should meet your snow plowing and sleeve hitch lifting needs.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I don't think they offer it at their internet site but I believe you can order through your local Sears. You need to look at their tractor accessory book at the store.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Not sure how it is but was thinking of getting it also. Would like to hear from others who have it. I think it's a few hundred dollars and wondered how it would hold up with constant use.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I've got a blower on the front end of mine and I don't find it that difficult to lift. If there was some way to hook it into the attachment lift spring it would lift like a feather.


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ed_GT5000 _
> *
> 
> My question is: How well does the electric lift accessory work??? Is it fast?? Does it completly replace the lift lever? Will it lift a weighted lmplement on a sleeve hitch? Is it worth the cost? *


Ed

I've got one on my GT 3000 and I like it fine. It works well with a box scraper, front and rear mounted buckets. I keep weight on the scraper and have had people stand on the buckets and it doesn't know any difference when raising. It's plenty fast, maybe a little to fast at times but not a problem. 

The lift lever is removed and a part that comes with the lift replaces it with the removal of one bolt. It's not hard to install however I took my seat and fender assembly off and made it real easy. 

As for if it's worth the cost, I suppose that's up to the person. It sure made mine more usable for smaller people and MUCH easier for me too (I'm not small). So for me it was. Other folks opinions may differ......


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Argee,
it won't work with the blower since that has its own lift and sort of pivots rather than raises.

PeteNM
Do you remember how much it cost? Where does the switch mount? Is it on the part that replaces the deck lift handle?


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *
> 
> PeteNM
> Do you remember how much it cost? Where does the switch mount? Is it on the part that replaces the deck lift handle? *


The switch mounts on the dash. There's a place already for it just below the electric PTO knob, but you have to drill the hole. It's a simple toggle swithc, included with the lift. 

The part that repalces the lever is kind of like the bottom of the lever without the handle (Fat round part). It keeps the shaft aligned that runs through to the other side where the lift dial is. Everything else mounts back, up and under the fenders. 

I think I paid something like $339 with some so-called discounts. Can't remember for sure but something like that........


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Pete - 

Do you have any pictures of this unit and the awitch?


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

*craftsman electric lift*

i ordered one from the sears store, around 390.00 with tax, immediately returned it when i discovered the mower deck had to be removed to raise implements on the sleeve hitch. it would probably be handy to raise a front blade if you plowed lots of snow being the mower deck is already off and wont be needed until spring. i went with the atv winch mounted on the rear to raise my box scraper on gravel driveways without removing the mower deck every time, around 135.00, have even seen them cheaper and better since last spring. i also remove the tines from the box scraper for use in the snow, back up to doorways etc where the front blade cant be used, drag the snow out several feet, then come in behind the pile with the front blade and continue. good luc with your choice.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

tjw,
I think it might depend on the size of the deck and the job at hand. For example, if I tried to use my moldboard plow with the 50" deck on, the deck would get caught up on everything. The deck really isn't all that difficult to remove and gives you a chance to clean it more often. But I do agree the winch is a great idea.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Guys
how long ago did you get them, are they still available? Someone at GW just asked about it and I tried to bring him here via email and was told that if I referenced this site again I would be banned. Talk about insecurity!


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

for what its worth, if you go to sears website and look up a garden tractor click on "product specs" it shows Electric Lift Kit as a option.



Accessories Accepted: 
Electric Lift Kit Yes 
Ground-Engaging Attach. Yes 
Hauling Equipment Yes 
Lawn Care Attach Yes 
Snow Blade or Thrower Yes 
Bagger Yes 
3 Bin Bagger #24987 
Dozer Blade Yes 
Mulch Kit #24148 



http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/prod...rtical=LAWN&pid=07127601000&tab=specs#tablink


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Pete -
> 
> Do you have any pictures of this unit and the awitch? *


I don't have any pix of it right now. I'll see if I can get some of the switch and lever replacement part. I'm not sure I can get any of the actual lift without removing the fenders.

I like the lift for raising the mower but wouldn't have gotten it for just that. For any ground engaging equipment it's great. I bought the box scraper for the ability to use it either as a reversible back blade or a box scraper. I took the tines off and threw them away as they don't do anything useful. I built a ripper for loosening dirt. For any useful work it wouldn't do for me to leave the mower deck on and it's not much trouble to remove anyway. If a winch is the way a fellow wants to go, a 2,000 lb winch can be bought for around $50 that would handle that job nicely.......


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *Guys
> how long ago did you get them, are they still available? *


I got mine about a year and a half ago in Topeka, Ks. They had it at their distribution center. Maybe I got the one tjw returned.....


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

I will keep my eye open for a deal on one. Good to hear it is fast, didn't want something that would slow me down.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Speed is key when plowing. Get in, get done, go sit on the couch or do something else productive


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leolav _
> *Speed is key when plowing. Get in, get done, go sit on the couch or do something else productive *


What? And limit your seat time? Uh Uh, no way man. Quality seat time rules!


----------

